# Long time no see.. Introducing Snuffles! *Warning* Sad...



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Hello everyone!

So I have not been on HC in a long time, a very long time.. I had just gotten my second hedgehog Alfie (Maisy died of old age in '10) and was in love when my allergies started acting up, badly! I had multiple asthma attacks and got taken to the ER a few times so my parents assumed it was the new hedgehog and forced me to get rid of him, it was horrible  I then finally got my allergies sorted out a few months later and discovered that it was nothing to do with my pets, I was not a happy bunny but gave up on the whole pet thing because I only have a year left of high school...

ANYWAY, today I was on my way to the mall when I saw a box on the side of the road and a sign saying free hedgehogs, I pulled over and peeked in the box and inside was a TINY albino hedgie who was basically passed out. For those of you who live in the midwest, you know how hot it has been, it was 105 where I live today and I found this hedgehog around 1pm  I knocked on the house's door and no one was home, but frankly I didn't care because I didn't want her going back in to that house. So after a trip to the vet, she has been given the all clear and he says she is only about five weeks old. She is very small! I ran out and got some emergency supplies (a plastic tub for a cage and some food) and brought her home. After drinking two bowls of water, having some food and a nice nap, she is looking much better. She badly needs a bath, but I don't want to do that just yet as she has been through a lot today.

So I introduce to you.. SNUFFLES! My brother and boyfriend decided on the name because she has been making these adorable, almost affectionate snuffling noises. She is the sweetest little thing and is currently asleep in my hand and is not scared at all. I have been so angry and upset today, but I am happy to welcome her into a much better home! Oh and I reported those ******** who left her outside... :evil: My parents aren't keen on me keeping her with college and everything, but I am so in love and attached at this point that I will work something out..


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

Welcome Snuffles!  I'm happy she has a nice place to stay.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome back, but I'm sorry to hear it is under such circumstances. Oh not that she has a good home now, but just the pure fact of where she came from... holy cow.

If she is indeed as young as the vet thinks, watch her weight carefully, and ensure she is eating well. She would likely just now be weening. Looking at her image, she certainly has a baby face. What a sweet little face too. 

Good for you for reporting them, hopefully the authorities will actually do something.

She's lucky you found her when you did.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my gosh. Poor wee baby. She is so lucky it was you that found her. She certainly does look young. Make sure she is able to crunch the kibble. Many breeders wean babies onto Royal Canin Baby Cat which is tiny little east to eat pieces. It also gives the extra fat that young babies need.

Can't wait to see more pictures and hear of her progress. She is adorable.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind words  I did purchase Royal Canin Baby Cat, I did a quick search on my iphone while standing in petsmart because it suddenly occurred to me that she might not be able to chew very well! Thank goodness for technology.. I will keep you all updated!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

*insert non-child friendly remarks about people who did this here*

Thank goodness you found her!!!!!!!! At least now she'll be in good hands with you. She's probably going to have a bout of diarrhea on the way, so be sure to make sure she's drinking lots. Pedialyte might not be a bad idea as well as some pumpkin.


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

People like that makes me lose faith in people,
People like you restores my faith however,
You were meant to find the hedgie and I'm so glad you were
in time.
Good luck and Thank you for being a good person


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> *insert non-child friendly remarks about people who did this here*.


Seconded this. My jaw dropped at the thought, I can't even believe it. Clearly you were meant to find this little girl...and I'm SO glad you did. She's absolutely freaking adorable and will have such a fantastic home with you.  I can't wait to see and hear more about her, she's just so cute!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

What a sweet baby. I'm so thankful you found her when you did.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Thank you all for the lovely comments  I am pleased to announce she is up and running around and is currently gobbling her food down at an astonishing rate! She also left me some nice poops to clean up..


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

I am horrified by what those people did! You were meant to find little Snuffles, I'm so glad that adorable little girl has you!


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor, poor Snuffles! I can't believe they practically left her there to die! I'm so glad you found her. She's very lucky to have you! She's adorable! I loved the photos


----------



## JaimieG (Oct 2, 2011)

I am soooo happy you found her!!!! I have a special spot in my heart for albinos!!!! I think I love them more than coloured ones(but I love all hedgies)!!!!!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

Those people who let her to die in a box outside are £#@*&... I'm so glad you found her and gave her a better home, she does look a a baby and she's adorable. I'm glad to hear she's eating and pooping well.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

Aw, poor Snuffles! I'm so glad the story has a happy ending though. I'd like to throw those people out into the 105 sun for the day. How cruel! Thank goodness you came along and rescued her!


----------



## Ela (May 16, 2012)

Omg, it is so awful what people can do to animals! For example, there are many cases of people leaving dogs to die in cars just so they can go shopping! If someone decides to have a pet, they should also bear the full responsibility of taking care of one properly. Did it appear that there were more hedgehogs in the box? It means there's probably a mother hedgehog and maybe more babies that still live with those awful people. =( I am so glad you reported them.

By the way, she is adorable and so very lucky. <3 Now you have the perfect study buddy! She could quietly keep you entertained while you study and time will pass right by.


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

ehanton said:


> For those of you who live in the midwest, you know how hot it has been, it was 105 where I live today and I found this hedgehog around 1pm


 :evil: That is absolutely INFURIATING! I'm glad you found her before it was too late, but I truly don't believe the people who put her outside in the weather we've been having should get away with it. Maybe you should give your local police department or your nearest humane society a call and report them for animal abuse.


----------



## bmaditz (Jun 11, 2012)

What a lucky little angel.  You did a good thing, and she is such a cutie!


----------



## JessHog613 (Jun 20, 2012)

she's such a sweetie. I have a special place in my heart for rescue animals. and there's a special place in you-know-where for people who do that kind of thing. at least she's found someone to love her now. all animals deserve that; esp hedgies (even if they are grumpy and huffy like my little rescue is ) they're such innocent little things, and all they need is someone to love and care for them.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Well God Bless that you took this little angel home! You are wonderful and so is she!!!!


----------



## newfie_nurse (Apr 28, 2011)

Congrats on your beautiful new quill baby!!

Some people are just horrible!! I think they should not be allowed to own animals . There are so many ways to properly give up pets.

But luckily you found snuffles at the best possible time for u both


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

lehaley said:


> :evil: That is absolutely INFURIATING! I'm glad you found her before it was too late, but I truly don't believe the people who put her outside in the weather we've been having should get away with it. Maybe you should give your local police department or your nearest humane society a call and report them for animal abuse.


I did indeed report them to my local humane society! I really hope they do something about it...



Ela said:


> Did it appear that there were more hedgehogs in the box? It means there's probably a mother hedgehog and maybe more babies that still live with those awful people. =( I am so glad you reported them.
> 
> By the way, she is adorable and so very lucky. <3 Now you have the perfect study buddy! She could quietly keep you entertained while you study and time will pass right by.


I couldn't tell if there were more in the box, I don't think she had been outside for that long otherwise she would probably be dead so I am thinking she may have been the only one? I hope that if there were others they all found good homes! I have a suspicion that she was put outside because she is albino  I personally think she is the sweetest little hedgie I have ever met, I think I am an albino addict now!

Thanks again for all the support everyone, it means a lot!


----------



## Midevalmiss (Apr 6, 2011)

Oooo pore baby!!! Thouse ideats that did that to her should have to suffer the same fate!!! I am so glad you have her and she has a safe caring place now. Good luck with your little baby


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought I should post an update on little Snuffles! She seems to be doing very well, her poops are slightly diarrheaish but I am not too worried about this at the moment because of the stress she must be going through and the change of food. I have been giving her a little pumpkin each night to try and firm them up. She is the sweetest little thing, she has not balled up at me once and will sleep in my hand for hours! I have built her a proper cage, sewn her some fleece things and bought her a wheel so she should be happy now! Pictures of course...


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanks for the update! She is just way too cute. That cage looks great too!


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh my goodness! What a story! How can people be that aweful?! Ugh...makes me...a very unpleasant, foul mouthed person, lol. I'm so glaf you took in lil Snuffles! She is SUPER adorable! The cage is certainly luxious compared to the box on the side of the road.  You rock!


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

Awwww she is just the sweetest thing! And I have a few choice words and actions towards the people who abandoned her like that (most having to do with my boots up their @#$%) :evil: She looks very happy with you now


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I love how you made the cage fit the corner! It looks great! I never knew that you could have different frosted sides for the bottom part. Is that a new option for those shelving units?


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

She looks so sweet sleeping so safely in her new home! I love those big ears! She is an absolute angel. Her new house: beautiful!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

He new cage is huge!!! I'm sure she'll be more than happy.


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks!! I found the frosted cubes in walmart! They had pink, black and white and it was $10 for the box, I was quite excited when I found them! Snuffles went wild last night, I think she enjoyed her new mansion


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

wow yours were $10? nice  I used the same cubes for Quinnlee's cage, I love 'em. But they were $15 + free ship from walmart.com. Maybe I should have checked to see if they have them in the store first!!

Snuffles is adorable, such a sweet little face. I'm glad she has a good home with you now!


----------



## ehanton (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep! They were $9.97 plus free shipping, you gotta love rollbacks!


----------

